# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Roots Rock Reggae

## johng

I came across a collection of 11 7" 45 rpm vinyl reggae records recorded and pressed in Jamaica circa 1977. Included are Gregory Isaacs Mr, Brown / Version,Lone Ranger, Barabas Collins / Ansel Collins Dub Part Two,Marcia Griffiths, Stepping out of Babylon / The Reveolutionaries Stepping Dub, etc...

All these 45's were purchased in Kingston and Sav-La-Mar and are in excellent condition. I no longer own a turntable hence I want to move them. Before going to E-Bay I thought somebody on the Negril Forum might have a greater interest

If anybody is interested please contact me otherwise I'll try E-Bay. These are great for DJ's or other Reggae Vinyl Enthusiasts.

Any suggestions of websites or interested parties also of interest to me.

Thank you all and Cool Runnings

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKzim5_W-Q4

----------


## johng

Lone Ranger / Barnabas Collin's

----------


## enemeane

I am I am

----------


## enemeane

Interested that is

----------


## mad dave

75 JA blanks picked up in Kingston, last week mainly rocksteady and ska

----------

